# Check this out!



## SheepGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Anybody have $5,000?

http://frederick.craigslist.org/grd/2920758233.html

JK--I wouldn't even know WHAT to do with a zebra.


----------



## fair weather chicken (Mar 25, 2012)

anyone know what goes well with zebra?


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 26, 2012)

fair weather chicken said:
			
		

> anyone know what goes well with zebra?


Potatoes!!  (just joking  )


----------



## idy (Mar 26, 2012)

that is so cute!


----------

